# Sexing texas cichlid



## fishfreaks

we are not quite sure how to sex a texas cichlid correctly. here are a few shots, im not sure what you need to be looking at really to be able to tell the difference. what do you think?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Typical big central american style cichlid, sexed in typical fashion.
Are these pics all the same fish, or 3 different fish, or 2 fish?
The top one looks female, unless it's also the same fish as on the bottom. The anal fin looks rounded in the top pic, but is pointy in the bottom, and I can't tell if that's the case, or just the angle of the picture.
Anyway, the rear dorsal is also looking pretty feminine as well. In a male it would taper off into a longer, thinner point instead of the short, wide one we see in this pic.


----------



## fishfreaks

yes, all pics are of the same fish. the top fins are not long and fancy. but they do just come to a point. so then we are looking at a female?


----------



## chico suavee

i know from expirence that males will be bigger and show brighter colors than the female which is smaller i had 3 that looked like yours in the pic


----------



## chico suavee

how big is the fish in the pic


----------



## TheOldSalt

*sigh*

Chico, this thread is over FIVE YEARS old. I'd imagine the fish are pretty huge by now.


----------

